

Stripe launches beta in Ireland - blackdogie
https://twitter.com/paulsavage/status/334258571472678912

======
swombat
They just launched in the UK, too. I integrated them in about 2 hours and took
a setup fee payment (£1,200) with zero hassle within hours of getting the beta
email.

Awesome stuff. Best payment provider integration experience I've ever had (and
I've had a few).

~~~
TomGullen
We're on the UK beta, still a bit confused though - is it all still in test
mode only?

~~~
swombat
Well, we've taken a live payment from a live credit card...

~~~
jbrooksuk
I'm in the UK too, tested it with a CC and it worked fine, recurring payment
actually came out of the account last week. Worked a treat!

------
blackdogie
The email that was sent from stripe

 _We're getting in touch because you asked to be notified when Stripe was
available in Ireland. Good news: we are up and running in private beta, and
we're excited to invite you to take part.

As of today, you can accept Visa and MasterCard transactions. You can choose
to accept payments denominated in euros, with American Express and US dollar
denominated transactions coming soon. All our standard docs and features apply
-- jump in at <https://stripe.com/docs.*>

------
victormier
So nice to see € there. But I would like to know if they have any roadmap for
expanding to other countries. I'm from Spain and about to start a business,
and I would love to set up payments with stripe and would like to know if it
will be available in my country when we launch. Any information?

~~~
rmc
y'know, we're supposed to have a common single market here in EU (and
_especailly_ within the eurozone). But it just seems like there is all these
little examples of it not being a single market. ☹

~~~
victormier
unfortunately this is so true.

------
maris
Great to see Stripe expanging in Europe! We at Sellfy (<http://sellfy.com/>)
just rolled out GPB support for Stripe UK users looking to sell their
downloads. I guess the Euros for Ireland are next.

------
Kudos
I got my invite last week and integrated it over the weekend, but I need to
hold off until I can accept USD.

According to John at Stripe "Unfortunately, right now you'd need a US-routable
dollar account to accept payments in USD. We're planning on having better
native support for charging USD in the future, but have no timeline on it
right now."

I'm planning on opening a US bank account when I'm in SF in August, if anyone
knows how I can do that from Ireland instead let me know.

~~~
blackdogie
I guess adding multi-currency is another level of complexity, but something
that I think users in Europe would want. Also exchange rates stuff probably
has regulatory stuff with it too. I don't see anywhere on the stripe interface
to add a 2nd bank account for a different currency. Does anyone have any tips
on what banks to open a US a/c when I'm there next (I don't have a SSN).

------
logotype
Am I the only one who get really tired of the endless copying and imitating of
Apple UIs? Look at the picture in the tweet, every single element from the
gradient in the switch button, text shadows, color tones of icon and
background to the section gradients. Sure, it looks nice, no doubt. But it's
so un-original!

------
zura
Why these kind of payment services take quite long to add a new country?

What procedures are there?

~~~
firloop
For starters, getting a local bank account for the country, making sure that
you are following local banking regulations and accounting rules...

------
conradfr
I'm in France and interviewed with two payment solutions last week (just
coincidence) and ask if they knew about Stripe and its fantastic api &
solution and nobody was.

I guess Stripe will have to cross the Channel at some point.

~~~
thairu
We definitely want to cross the Channel, but can't say much about timelines as
yet

------
asselinpaul
I got my UK invite over a month ago, I still haven't implemented it because I
hadn't realised you needed SSL.

~~~
thairu
Check out <https://stripe.com/help/ssl#how-do-i-set-up-ssl> if you need help
setting up SSL

------
rdl
Wow, this is awesome. Finally!

------
Irishsteve
Realex will not be happy

